# I think he's a troll



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

So how do I deal with this? I have reason to believe that he's posting things online that are false. It's happened in the past and it's starting again. I can't figure out why someone would do such a thing. I think it's cruel to everyone involved. And then part of me thinks what he's posting could be true. Not sure what to believe. Either way he needs help.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

Who ?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dre43 said:


> So how do I deal with this? I have reason to believe that he's posting things online that are false. It's happened in the past and it's starting again. I can't figure out why someone would do such a thing. I think it's cruel to everyone involved. And then part of me thinks what he's posting could be true. Not sure what to believe. Either way he needs help.


Contact admin, with the report button.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm talking about my boyfriend. It's not on this site. I found something on another site. I had caught him doing something similar in the past and he said that he wouldn't do it again since he realized how much it hurt me. But, I recently found something else online (that I stumbled across). My heart sank. But, I think it's just him trolling again.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, ok. Thanks for clearing that up for us.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

If he is such an A** why stay with him? 

Show him the door, if he is dishonest now he will be dishonest in the future.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

How do I make my a$$ of a boyfriend not be an a$$? Well when you figure it out patent it and sell it to the rest of us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

dre43 said:


> So how do I deal with this? I have reason to believe that he's posting things online that are false. And then part of me thinks what he's posting could be true. Not sure what to believe. Either way he needs help.


Lets see, you have reason to believe what he's posting is false. But it could be true. So you don't really know whether its true or false. And he needs help?
Are you sure you're not P/O'd because he's spending time on the computer?


----------



## MoonBay (Mar 10, 2013)

What is he posting?


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

This is exactly what he posted:

Got my coworker pregnant...? 
OK, so this may be a little hard to follow. My coworker is married, she and her husband have a daughter and have been trying to have another baby for a while, but haven't been able to get pregnant. I already am the father of daughters. One night after work we went out for drinks, got pretty toasted and ended up having sex. Now she is pregnant, with a boy. She doesn't want to have a paternity test to find out if it's mine or his, but if it could be mine I would love to have a son finally. I am absolutely torn about what I should do. She doesn't want to tell her husband what happened because she doesn't want her marriage to end.


Yes, he's on the computer a lot... but I am too at times. There's a lot that we need to work on. I'm not PO'd that he's on the computer. I'm hurt by what he wrote. Maybe I'm in denial. I know I need to ask if it's true. I know his co-worker is pregnant. She's due in October. I know he's attracted to her too. I just need to sit him down and have him tell me the truth. I'm just trying to figure out how to go about doing it. I just saw the post a couple of days ago. The reason I thought he may have been trolling (also because I don't want to believe that it could be true) is because last year I caught him talking to TS escorts and he said that he just wanted to see what kind of responses he would get. And I have no real proof that he did anything with anyone. I know.... you're all going to say I'm the one not seeing what's right in front of me. I've read a lot on this site. And read what signs there are. It's just hard when it's happening to you. I just thought we were past this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So you got in a relationship with a man. He is posting here that he got some co-worker pregnant. If this is true he obviously cheated on you.

Why do you want to stay with a guy who cheats on you?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Who is this poster? Where is the thread? I don't see it.


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not gay. I am a female. We have a 3½ old daughter together. I don't want to stay with someone that cheats on me. We've been together almost 8 years now. I know I'm the fool here. Fool me once, shame on me.... fool me twice, shame on me. I know what I need to do. I need to confront him about it.


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Who is this poster? Where is the thread? I don't see it.


It wasn't posted on this site. He posted on Yahoo Answers.

I've had trust issues for a while with him. I did a search on his email address and it directed me to his post.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dre43 said:


> I'm not gay. I am a female. We have a 3½ old daughter together. I don't want to stay with someone that cheats on me. We've been together almost 8 years now. I know I'm the fool here. Fool me once, shame on me.... fool me twice, shame on me. I know what I need to do. I need to confront him about it.


Ok, your posts above were confusing.

Yes you do need to confront him. He's cheated.


----------



## MoonBay (Mar 10, 2013)

Sounds like you're in denial.

Your boyfriend is talking to escorts and may be involved with a coworker.

If you want to find out all of the details you should investigate and gather evidence yourself.

If you ask him, all he'll do is deny.

Either way you cut it, he's cheating.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sadly, he might not be a troll.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

It's a power trip. He get's to jab and offend random people on the internet who fall into the "I hate you" category. Troll is a synonym for internet bully I think. Or maybe a synonym for pot stirrer.

I kind of get why he may be angry about marriage. But still, he's intentionally being hurtful to many who don't deserve it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I think you should collect some intel before confronting him.

There are several possibilities. 1) It isn't him posting it. 2) He is posting it but it is NOT true. 3) He is posting it and he did have sex with that coworker.

So I would suggest the standard procedure of putting a VAR in his car and one in the house where he makes phone calls. I would install a keylogger on the computer to catch all of his emails, forums, and other activities.

Then wait for a week or two to see what info is gathered.

You could carefully prod him if needed. For example, create a fake email and username and then ask him some questions on the place he posted about getting the woman pregnant. It would have to be subtle, just enough to get him to respond. Then your keylogger would catch him making the response and you would have proof positive it is him making the posts.

As far as getting the other woman pregnant, if you prove he is the one saying he slept with her, it might be best to not pursue it with her. If you want to leave him, you will want the best possible financial deal you can get. IF it gets to this point you should consult with your attorney, but I think if you press for proof of paternity of the other baby then it might mean he has less money for child support or alimony to you. So I would not rush to expose this affair publicly until after talking to an attorney where you live.

Try to verify if it is him posting this stuff. If so, leave him if that is your desire. I think you are very justified in leaving him if he did post that stuff even if it turns out he didn't have sex with her.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140610130540AAMyCtt

https://answers.yahoo.com/activity?show=WDN57YCPZUM6Q7G3DMCHMRNWSY&t=g

He only has two questions, but lots of answers, I would expect more questions if he was trolling.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

oshmikeosh 6 days
She is due in October, thanks. I already have kids.


oshmikeosh 6 days
And Erin, we have become close friends at work so she has told me about a lot of personal things.

oshmikeosh 6 days
Didn't have protection because we didn't plan on having sex. She also wasn't getting pregnant and we were drunk so we just figured we'd do it and be careful.



ℓчşşά answered 6 days ago
Run your car off the troll hill.

1
Comments (1)

oshmikeosh 6 days
WTF are you talking about?

Some of his comments to the replies.


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

Trust me... I have seen all the responses. Just biding my time... I have to figure out how I'm going to let him know that I know. I feel like such a fool... so many chances I've given him in the past. I'm a good person... I know I don't deserve any of this. But, it's also hard because we have a daughter together. But, I can't keep letting things go on this way. He needs to be made accountable. I want so much to approach her too. But, not yet. The good thing.... we're NOT married, but may as well be. We've been in this relationship for nearly 8 years. My biggest problem is that I'm too trusting. I want to believe what he tells me. But, my gut tells me differently.


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh... and let me say... I do know that it is him. No one else is posting on his behalf.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have proof that he cheated in that he is talking about it online. That's enough to end the relationship over.

Why do you need anything else to leave him?


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

dre43 said:


> Oh... and let me say... I do know that it is him. No one else is posting on his behalf.


How do you know, are you really him? He does seem to spend quite a bit of time in womans health and responding to trolls that claim to be 14 years old.. How are you familiar with (his) trolling, what has "he" done before?


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

No, I'm not really him!! Last year, I discovered a lot of emails back and forth with TS Escorts. I finally did confront him. But, I got the excuse that he's sick and wanted to see what kind of responses he would get. I don't completely believe him but he said he would stop the behavior because he knew how much it hurt me. In the midst of all my "research", I had discovered conversations with friends of his on FB. I found out about the attraction to his coworker last year. He knows I wasn't happy about it, but I decided to try and get past it and work on our relationship. He is also diagnosed with depression and takes medication for it. He is pretty messed up and I've tried to stick by him through it all. So, when I saw the most recent post about this coworker, it made me think he was doing it again... trying to see what type of responses he would get from it. Stupid, I know. That's what I wanted to believe anyway.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dre43 said:


> No, I'm not really him!! Last year, I discovered a lot of emails back and forth with TS Escorts. I finally did confront him. But, I got the excuse that he's sick and wanted to see what kind of responses he would get. I don't completely believe him but he said he would stop the behavior because he knew how much it hurt me. In the midst of all my "research", I had discovered conversations with friends of his on FB. I found out about the attraction to his coworker last year. He knows I wasn't happy about it, but I decided to try and get past it and work on our relationship. He is also diagnosed with depression and takes medication for it. He is pretty messed up and I've tried to stick by him through it all. So, when I saw the most recent post about this coworker, it made me think he was doing it again... trying to see what type of responses he would get from it. Stupid, I know. That's what I wanted to believe anyway.


So you know for a fact that he posted that question. I think you have to take it at face value. He knocked her up. What you are going to do now?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Do you guys live together? How long? Doesn't matter. Separate.

Do you work? If not, time to start working. 

How much child support does he pay you? Nothing that's court ordered, you say? Then get a court order of child support today. He has a [email protected] on the way. Better get yours now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

dre43 said:


> No, I'm not really him!! Last year, I discovered a lot of emails back and forth with TS Escorts. I finally did confront him. But, I got the excuse that he's sick and wanted to see what kind of responses he would get. I don't completely believe him but he said he would stop the behavior because he knew how much it hurt me. In the midst of all my "research", I had discovered conversations with friends of his on FB. I found out about the attraction to his coworker last year. He knows I wasn't happy about it, but I decided to try and get past it and work on our relationship. He is also diagnosed with depression and takes medication for it. He is pretty messed up and I've tried to stick by him through it all. So, when I saw the most recent post about this coworker, it made me think he was doing it again... trying to see what type of responses he would get from it. Stupid, I know. That's what I wanted to believe anyway.


Well, it's your call. Do you want to go down the drain with him, or do you want a different kind of life for yourself and your daughter?


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Finally confronted and not what I expected*

Well, I finally confronted him about the post I found....after 2½ months. I was hoping to find more evidence to back up what I read. But, I've found absolutely nothing. We had an argument and finally just let it all out. I flat out asked if he had ever cheated on me and he repeatedly told me no. I came back with "never?". Again, we all know the answer. I brought up what I had read online that he had wrote. I even showed it to him from MY laptop from my own account. He read it and still denies that he wrote anything. He doesn't know how it got there (shocking). He even said that someone else must have written it (really??). He really must think I'm an idiot. I am just dumbfounded. The evidence is in front of him and flat out denies any of it. Now what??? I'm at a loss. I need him to admit to it. I don't believe for one minute that someone else wrote something so personal that no one else probably even knows about. I absolutely believe he IS the author.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

It's been 2 1/2 months since you posted. Have you gotten an order for child support by now? His new baby is now 1-2 months out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

No... I haven't gotten an order of child support yet. We have a joint account and I have access to his paycheck. That being said, I still have my own accounts with my own money. I know.... not the same as getting an order, but I can do that anytime. I can't justify, in my mind, to get a child support order while we still live together. It works right now. I will get one when I feel I need to.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

IMO if he has a baby on the way, he best way to protect yourself and your child is to have an order of support in place now. Once that baby is born, the OW will be sure to sue him for child support. Do you plan on staying with him? If proven he has slept with and had a baby with another woman?

I wish you and your daughter the best in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Do you know his co-worker? Did she recently give birth?

Maybe go talk w/ her.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Do you know his co-worker? Did she recently give birth?
> 
> Maybe go talk w/ her.


She's due in October, supposebly.

But good point. Go to the workplace. Any 8-month preggers around, you will know who she is?


----------



## dre43 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know exactly who she is. It's his supervisor at work. So, I know the "story" that he told in his post has accurate facts. That's why I can't believe he's completely denying ever having written it. His excuse is that someone else must have. What?? I have a hard time believing that someone "hacked" into his account and wrote that and and even posted replies to some of the answers. I know in my gut that he's lying to me. I need him to admit to it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dre43 said:


> I know exactly who she is. It's his supervisor at work. So, I know the "story" that he told in his post has accurate facts. That's why I can't believe he's completely denying ever having written it. His excuse is that someone else must have. What?? I have a hard time believing that someone "hacked" into his account and wrote that and and even posted replies to some of the answers. I know in my gut that he's lying to me. I need him to admit to it.


He'll never admit to it. He's definitely lying... it's just not clear what he's lying about. He either posted a big bunch of fiction, and he was just trolling a random sampling of strangers on the Interwebs (and, given the content, is too embarrassed to admit it), or he was telling the truth, and he's lying to you about it now because he basically admitted to fathering a child w/ another woman.

Given what you know about him, which of the two seems more likely? Either way, he has nothing to lose and everything to gain by lying to you.

Do you have physical access to his cell phone? What kind of phone is it?

Also, find that post AND TAKE SCREENSHOTS! And back them up!!!


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

dre43 said:


> I know in my gut that he's lying to me. I need him to admit to it.


Why?

Look, obviously he's a pathelogical liar and probably a serial cheater from the sounds of it. Further, clearly he thinks you're a moron because he expects you to buy into the ridiculous story he's telling you. So why would he EVER tell you the truth? All it does is make more trouble for him. If you're expecting him to admit it, out of some sign that he still loves you, then you need to wake up from that fantasy real quick. He doesn't respect you or love you anymore and probably never did.

This has gone on 2.5 months longer than it needed to. He's a piece of garbage and you need to move on with your life and get some self respect back. You KNOW he's guilty already so stop WASTING your time trying to get him to admit the absurdly obvious. Move on because unremorseless cheaters like him will never change.


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm one for telling the OW's husband, or advise him to run a paternity test. He may want to stay married to her anyway, but he has the right to know whose child he is raising.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> IMO if he has a baby on the way, he best way to protect yourself and your child is to have an order of support in place now.


:iagree:

The first order of business is protecting yourself and your child by getting all the finances in order asap. If he really did get the OW pregnant it will get much more complicated once the baby is born.

After you get your own child's future organized, then it would be time to notify OW's husband. He definitely should be told, but I would wait until you have your own situation taken care of.

You need a lawyer ASAP to get the legal wheels turning.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

What makes you think he's going to admit it? Cheaters lie. It's not to their benefit to admit anything. 

If you wish to stay in your situation, that up to you. But don't ever expect the truth from him because you're not going to get it.


----------

